# Sammelthread



## Mondenkynd (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
damit wir hier mal eine Ordnung reinbekommen, eine Idee zum Sammelthreat für nützliche Links und fragen zur Petsuche.

*Sammelhilfen:*

Hier einmal eine Seite mit allen Infos zu Pets, Regionen, Besonderheiten, Add-Ons: http://www.warcraftpets.com/ (englisch)
Für mich ist dies die beste Seite.

Sammelhilfe: http://www.wow-infos...tiere/haustiere
Sammelhilfe: http://www.buffed.de...arcraft-798512/
Sammelhilfe: http://wow.ingame.de/wiki/Haustier
Sammelhilfe: http://www.warcraftpets.de/
Sammelhilfe: http://eu.battle.net...15&subClassId=2
Sammelhilfe: http://wowdata.buffe.../item/list/15.2

*Add-Ons:*

Add-Ons für Pets: http://www.curse.com...gory/companions
Add-Ons: http://www.wowinterf...ads/cat146.html

*Guides:*

Petlevelguide: http://wow.gameplore...schnell-leveln/ 
Habe mit dem Guide jetzt innerhalb von wenigen Stunden 1 Pet auf 25 und viele andere auf Level 10+ (war auch nur gewollt) bekommen.

*Allgemeines:*

Rund um Haustierkämpfe: http://wow.mmozone.d...haustierkampfe/
Rund um Haustierkämpfe: http://wow.4fansites...tierkaempfe.php
Rund um Haustierkämpfe: http://www.wowcheck....haustierkaempfe
Rund um Haustierkämpfe: http://de.wowhead.co...vements=1.15117
Rund um Haustierkämpfe: http://wow.gamona.de.../haustierkampf/

Offizielles Forum: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/6088590/

*PvP:*

Gegnerzuweisung im PvP: http://www.buffed.de...eisung-1029640/

*Makros:*

*Haustier-Qualität via Makro bestimmen*
 Das Makro legt ihr auf eine Taste, die ihr im Haustier-Kampf nicht benutzt (alles außer 1-6):

 /run for i=1,C_PetBattles.GetNumPets(2) do SELECTED_CHAT_FRAME:AddMessage(C_PetBattles.GetName(2,i).." &#8211; ".._G["BATTLE_PET_BREED_QUALITY"..C_PetBattles.GetBreedQuality(2,i)]) end


----------



## Mondenkynd (18. Oktober 2012)

*Pets mit Besonderheiten / Spwans:*
_*WoW Jahreszeiten:*_
Winter: 22.09.2012, 14:49 Uhr - 20.03.2013, 11:02 Uhr
Sommer: 20.03.2013, 11:03 Uhr - 22.09.2013, 20:44 Uhr

_Sinnvolles Add-On:_ PetTracker
Dieses Add-On zeigt alle Pets auf der Karte und wo man Sie fangen kann, 
man kann sich alle einblenden lassen oder nur die fehlenden. Es wird auch die
Qualität des Pets im Kampf angezeigt.

*Arktischer Fuchswelpe*
Info: [22] Sturmgipfel
Wetter: Schnee

*Babyaffe*
Info: [9] Schlingendornkap
Wetter: Regen
*persönlich trotz Regen noch nie gefunden*

*Höllchen*
Info: [14] Teufelswald
*Spwant sehr unregelmäßig bei den schwarzen Kratern*

*Kleine Sumpfbestie
*Info: [6] Sumpfland*
**Spawnt sehr unregelmäßig in den Sümpfen in der Mitte der Karte**

Möwe*
Info: [13] Tanaris
 	[23-24] Krasarang (beim Kampf vs. Wasserschildkröte sehr oft dabei)
*Wird als Östliche Königreiche im Archivment angezeigt, dort gibt's aber keine*

*Brut von Onyxia*
Info: [12] Düstermarsche
*Spawnt rund um Onyxias Hort, jedoch sehr unregelmäßig*

*Qirajiwächterling*
Info:[16] Silithus
Jahreszeit: Sommer: 20.03.2013, 11:03 Uhr - 22.09.2013, 20:44 Uhr

*Ruheloser Düsterling*
Info: [17] Gebirgspass der Totenwinde
Uhrzeit: Frühe Morgenstunden (0:00 - 06:00)
*Um Punkt 0:01 im Keller des Meisters gespawnt*

*Schneeeule*
Info: [17] Winterquell
Jahreszeit: Winter: 22.09.2012, 14:49 Uhr - 20.03.2013, 11:02 Uhr
*Bis heute kein mal gefunden, tortz stündlichen abfliegens*

*Silithidjunges*
Info: [13] Tanaris
Wetter: Sandsturm

*Steingürteltier *
Info: [7-8] Desolace
Uhrzeit: Nachts

*Verseuchter Welpling*
Info: [22] Eiskrone
*Spawnt bei den Sindragosas Sturz, jedoch sehr unregelmäßig* 

*Wildschneehase*
Info: [6] Vorgebirge des Hügellandes
*Spawnt in den Ruinen von Alterac, jedoch sehr unregelmäßig*

*Winziger Wirbelsturm*
Info: [7] Arathi Hochland
*Spawnt bei den Steinkreisen, jedoch sehr unregelmäßig* 

*Vermutung:*
Einige Archivements sind momentan nicht zu machen, da es die Pets nicht zu fangen gibt, wie Nymphensittich oder die Drachenfalkenjunge....Pets die man beim Händler oder im Auktionshaus kauft, werden _nicht_ im Archivment angerechnet. Einige andere Pets werden in den falsche Regionen dargestellt, wie z.B. die Möwe. 

Quellen: Diverse Internetseiten


----------



## Sano (23. Oktober 2012)

Also verstehe ich das richtig das der Erfolg "Auf Safari in den östlichen Königreichen" nicht gemacht werden kann weil 
Blizz in die Liste aus versehen "Kauf-Pets" die keine "Sammel-Pets" sind eingefügt hat?

Dann ist der Erfolg "Safari überall" auch nicht möglich.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Oktober 2012)

So sieht es momentan aus.....ich hoffe das ich heute meinen Babyaffen endlich mal finde, dann habe ich alle Pets die man fangen kann, alle anderen habe ich in der Liste aber werden nicht gezählt. Rein theoretisch sollte ich den Erfolg trotzdem kriegen, weils ein Bug sein soll, aber ich trau dem nicht bis ich es sehe oder lese im Archivment.


----------



## Paladone (24. Oktober 2012)

@Mondenkynd

Wegen des Babyaffen, ja es gibt sie wirklich und du solltest präziser gesagt auf der Insel Jaguero schauen denn nur dort gibt es sie und fallen bei Regen wie reife Früchte von den Bäumen.^^

Und ich sage dir du wirst heute noch einen bekomen!


----------



## Skalpi (24. Oktober 2012)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Einige Archivements sind momentan nicht zu machen, da es die Pets nicht zu fangen gibt, wie Nymphensittich oder die Drachenfalkenjunge....Pets die man beim Händler oder im Auktionshaus kauft, werden _nicht_ im Archivment angerechnet. Einige andere Pets werden in den falsche Regionen dargestellt, wie z.B. die Möwe.



An dieser Stelle kann ich zu etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen:

Die Anzeigen in den Erfolgen sind derzeit ziemlich verbuggt, d. h. obwohl Pets wie z. B. Drachenfalkenjunges als erforderlich in der Liste erscheinen, sind sie es nicht.
Ich bekam vorgestern den Erfolg für die Östlichen Königreiche, nachdem ich mit dem Ruhelosen Düsterling das letzte noch fehlende und verfügbare Pet gezähmt hatte.

Ähnlich sieht es bei den 60 Zonen für den "Globalen Haustierschreck" aus. Der Erfolg wurde nach einer Zähmung im Jadewald angezeigt, obwohl "Schlingendorntal" und die restlichen Pandariagebiete noch grau waren.

Teilweise werden auch Pets wie z. B. die Verschlingende Made aus Nordend nach erfolgreicher Zähnung immer noch grau angezeigt, zählen aber dennoch. 

Also Ruhe bewahren, alles wird gut.


----------



## Skalpi (24. Oktober 2012)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> *Schneeeule*
> Info: [17] Winterquell
> Jahreszeit: Winter: 22.09.2012, 14:49 Uhr - 20.03.2013, 11:02 Uhr
> *Bis heute kein mal gefunden, tortz stündlichen abfliegens*



Ähem, ich denke der Winter beginnt erst am 21.12.


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Oktober 2012)

Paladone schrieb:


> @Mondenkynd
> 
> Wegen des Babyaffen, ja es gibt sie wirklich und du solltest präziser gesagt auf der Insel Jaguero schauen denn nur dort gibt es sie und fallen bei Regen wie reife Früchte von den Bäumen.^^
> 
> Und ich sage dir du wirst heute noch einen bekomen!



Ich habe nie gesagt, das es ihn nicht gibt. Bis dato habe ich ihn auch bei Regen auf der Insel seit Tagen genau 0 mal gesehen. Alle anderen Rar-Pets außer die Sommer/Winter-Pets sind kein Thema und habe ja schon.....mein Twink ist da auf Lauerstellung. Aber auch andere Camper, sind bis jetzt ohne Erfolg, man lernt sich ja kennen mit der Zeit XD


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Oktober 2012)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Ähem, ich denke der Winter beginnt erst am 21.12.



Laut Blizzard nicht, da Blizzard nur Winter und Sommer kennt, und somit ein anderer Kalender gilt, dazu gab es mal einen Eintrag in offiziellen Forum vor kurzem und zwar der North- und Southward Equinox

_Laut WoWhead sollte es sogar so aussehen, was ich gut fände, aber bis jetzt kann es so keiner bestätigen:_
December , January , February -> winter squid only
March , April , May -> winter squid and summer bass
June , July ,August -> summer bass only
September , October , November -> winter squid and summer bass


----------



## Sano (24. Oktober 2012)

Paladone schrieb:


> @Mondenkynd
> 
> Wegen des Babyaffen, ja es gibt sie wirklich und du solltest präziser gesagt auf der Insel Jaguero schauen denn nur dort gibt es sie und fallen bei Regen wie reife Früchte von den Bäumen.^^
> 
> Und ich sage dir du wirst heute noch einen bekomen!



Ich finde die Realmübergreifenden Zonen absolut besch ... eiden.
Warum? Ich kann euch ein Beispiel nennen. Gestern habe ich 5 Chars an
die Orte gebracht an denen noch meine letzten 5 sammelbaren Haustiere spawnen.
An JEDEM dieser Orte stehen sich die Spieler von X unterschiedlichen Servern die 
Füsse in den Bauch und Warten das mal so ein Vieh Spawnt.
Ich hatte gestern Glück, da ich beim Dritten mal umloggen mit meinem Priester genau den Anfang der Regenphase auf der Insel angelangt bin und somit um mich herum 
jede Menge kleine Äffchen aufplöppten. Ich habe mir eins geschnappt und den kampf recht zügig beendet, da sehe ich schon kein einziges mehr.
Auf der kleinen Insel waren ungefähr 20-30 Leute unterwegs die teilweise nur noch das rare pet suchen und deswegen jeden Kampf durchklicken.

Auf Höllchen und die Brut von Onyxia wage ich gar nicht zu hoffen. Das macht so keinen Spass mehr.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Skalpi (24. Oktober 2012)

Noch einen Hinweis zu dem Link mit dem Leveltipp in der Drachenöde:

ist sehr ineffektiv, da ständig Pinguine als "Beifang" auftreten und mit ihrer Eisfläche den Kampf in die Länge ziehen.

Die schnellste Möglichkeit ist mit einer Spinne ab Lvl20, die über "brüchiges Netz", "Leben entziehen" und "Gift spucken" verfügt wie z. B. die Zwielichtspinnen aus dem Schattenhochland, die Kleintiere unter Dalaran zu jagen.
Die Ratten, Mäuse, Hasen und Eichhörnchen sind alles Kleintiere mit Lvl 22 und damit hat die Spinne einen Schadensbonus. Durch Leben entziehen ist auch genügend Selbstheilung vorhanden, womit der 8 Min. CD kein Problem darstellt.

Die Kämpfe dauern üblicherweise 11 Runden (gegen alle 3 Gegner incl. Wechsel des zu ziehenden Pets auf die Spinne !!!) und sind damit so ziemlich das Schnellste was machbar ist.
Der Trick ist dabei das brüchige Netz in Verbindung mit der Angewohnheit der Kleintiere Schwarmattacken zu casten bzw. mit Nüssen zu werfen. Das Netz verursacht am Gegner für jeden Treffer am eigenen Pet Schaden und die Schwarmattacken treffen 3-4 Mal, d. h. die Viecher begehen faktisch Selbstmord.
Sehr schön ist dabei die Annimation der toten Ratte die über den Boden ruscht, nachdem sie sich mit dem Schawrm selbst gekillt hat.

In der Praxis sieht das dann etwa so aus:

1. Runde: kleines Pet macht irgendeine Aktion
2. Runde: Wechsel auf die Spinne
3. Runde: brüchiges Netz
4. Runde: Leben entziehen
5. Runde: liegt die Innitiative bei mir Gift spucken -> 1. Gegner tot, anderfalls killt sich der Gegner mit seiner eigenen Attacke
6. Runde: 2. Gegner brüchiges Netz
7. Runde: Leben entziehen
8. Runde: siehe 5. Runde, 2. Gegner tot
9. Runde: 3. Gegner brüchiges Netz
10. Runde: Leben entziehen
11. Runde: siehe 5. Runde, 3. Gegner tot

Wenn es gut läuft dauert es nur 9 oder 10 Runden, mein Rekord steht bei 8.
Schlecht ist es eigentlich nur, wenn der Gegner ständig verfehlt und damit keinen Schaden kassiert, dann dauert es auch einmal 12 oder 13 Runden.

Ebenfalls sehr nützlich ist auch die Eigenart des "Gift spuckens" immer zu treffen, also auch Hasen unter der Erde oder im "Ausweichmodus" bzw. Flugtiere nach dem abheben. Ob das so gewollt oder ein Bug ist ... ?

Kleintiere gibt es unter Dalaran ebenfalls mehr als genug, somit ist das eine der schnellsten Methoden "kleinere Pets" hoch zu ziehen und falls es doch mal eng wird mit dem Heil-CD steht in Dala ja auch ein Stallmeister.


----------



## Mondenkynd (26. Oktober 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Ich finde die Realmübergreifenden Zonen absolut besch ... eiden.
> Warum? Ich kann euch ein Beispiel nennen. Gestern habe ich 5 Chars an
> die Orte gebracht an denen noch meine letzten 5 sammelbaren Haustiere spawnen.
> An JEDEM dieser Orte stehen sich die Spieler von X unterschiedlichen Servern die
> ...



Höllchen (grün) und Brut von Onyxia (grau) ging sehr flott....den Affen habe ich bis heute immer noch nicht XD
Brut von Onyxia war aber genau auf der ganzen Spwanfläche nur 1 mal da....keine anderen Spieler. So ne Spwanrate is natürlich nicht gerade der Renner, wenn jetzt noch 1-2 Spieler dagewesen wären, 0 Chance. Höllchen dagegen waren ca. 4-5 da.


----------



## Sano (27. Oktober 2012)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Höllchen (grün) und Brut von Onyxia (grau) ging sehr flott....den Affen habe ich bis heute immer noch nicht XD
> Brut von Onyxia war aber genau auf der ganzen Spwanfläche nur 1 mal da....keine anderen Spieler. So ne Spwanrate is natürlich nicht gerade der Renner, wenn jetzt noch 1-2 Spieler dagewesen wären, 0 Chance. Höllchen dagegen waren ca. 4-5 da.



Ich hatte gestern viel Glück.
Die Brut von Onyxia ist genau vor dem Eingang von Onyxias Hort gespawnt.  Ein schöner Zufall da dort auch genau mein Char geparkt war, musste ich mich 
nicht mal bewegen. Die Zwanzig anderen anwesenden Spieler haben mir wahrscheinlich sonst was an den Hals gewünscht als ich den Tagesvorrat an Onyxia 
spawns verbraucht habe. :-)

Höllchen war es ähnlich. Eingeloggt und musste noch etwas arbeiten. Nebenher habe ich nach der minimap gesehen.
und siehe da, nach 20 min war einer da den ich vor den anwesenden 4 weiteren Spielern erreicht habe.

Jetzt fehlt mir noch das Silithidjunge, welches ich aber trotz zweier Sandstürme noch nicht gefunden habe.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Oktober 2012)

Also nach diesem WE kann ich auch wieder nur sagen: 
Babyaffe -> nicht gefunden 
Verseuchter Welpling -> nicht gefunden
 Silithidjunge -> nicht gefunden 
Jungtier des Wanderfestes -> 1 Spawn und ganken der Horde, ergo fang nicht möglich. 

Alle Spwanpunkte werden gecampt oder mit Twinks besetzt wenn man gerade mal eine andere Stelle im Auge hat.


----------

